# Empfehlender Soundkarten Vorschlag unter Linux ?



## -Metallica- (28. März 2016)

Hallo und Gruß,

wollte mal so in die Runde hinneinfragen, welche Soundkarten ihr unter Linux am Start habt und wo von ihr abratet. 

Die Asus Xonar Phoebus wird Ausgemustert an einen guten Kumpel. 

Welche Soundkarte schlagt ihr vor ? (Debian Jessie)

Thx @all


----------



## Namaker (28. März 2016)

Abraten kann ich rein softwaretechnisch bis jetzt von keiner, haben alle immer ohne weiteres Zutun funktioniert. Ich benutze derzeit einen SMSL 793 II DAC (oder so ähnlich), weil ich Glasfaser mag


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2016)

Wenns nur für Kopfhörer sein soll: FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Läuft unter Arch Linux problemlos.


----------



## -Metallica- (29. März 2016)

Die Soundkarte sollte ein 5.1 System befeuern können, spät abends halt ein KH. Es steckt zwar bereits eine Asus Xonar STX2 im zweiten Gamingrechner (Win 7), möchte sie aber ungern dort entfernen etc.
Und auf Onboardsound auch unter Linux = Nein Danke


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2016)

Was für ein 5.1 System wird damit befeuert?


----------



## -Metallica- (29. März 2016)

Habe hier noch ein älteres Teufel Motiv 5.


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2016)

Da reicht der On-Board-Sound oder eine einfache Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX, PCIe (70SB155000001) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU eigentlich gut aus.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Die Asus Xonar Phoebus wird Ausgemustert an einen guten Kumpel.



Ich benutze die Xonar Phoebus unter Windows, habe allerdings die Onboard-Soundkarte nicht im Bios deaktiviert.
Starte ich Linux, wird die Onboard-Lösung genutzt. Phoebus und Onboard stecken in den beiden Eingängen der Brüllwürfel.
Aber Onboard magste ja nicht. Was ist mit Sound über HDMI/DP an einen AVR?


----------



## -Metallica- (29. März 2016)

@HisN,

einen AVR besitze ich derzeit nicht, möchte erst gegen ende des Jahres mir einen AVR - 4K TV / Monitor - und ein paar gute Hifi Standboxen Kaufen, bis dahin wollte ich halt das alte Teufel Motiv 5 solange nutzen.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> möchte erst gegen ende des Jahres mir einen AVR - 4K TV / Monitor - und ein paar gute Hifi Standboxen Kaufen



Tust du das auch wirklich? Weil wenn nicht, dann wäre die Soundkarte einfach massiv oversized und würde auch wenig zur besseren Klangqualität beisteuern, da das Ausgabesystem dahinter halt das Qualitätslevel halten kann.


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2016)

Klemm das Motiv an die Onboardsoundkarte und vom gesparten Geld holst du Dir Ende des Jahres den AVR eine Nummer besser.


----------



## -Metallica- (29. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Klemm das Motiv an die Onboardsoundkarte und vom gesparten Geld holst du Dir Ende des Jahres den AVR eine Nummer besser.



Werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Spätestens in 2-3 Tagen sind wir schlauer


----------



## -Metallica- (2. April 2016)

Ende der Geschichte 

Habe nun den Onboard Soundchip Aktiviert und gut ist. 

Thx euch noch einmal


----------

